

Hi-Tec-C Pen Metal Case Kickstar campaign goes big - kingkawn


======
kingkawn
A friend of mine from college started this project without any anticipation of
how large it would be. Good example of the immediate success that can be
derived from fulfilling an unmet (and perhaps not previously even considered)
desire.

